# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik denk dat Fair Trade gezond is

## Leontien

> Veel consumenten denken dat producten waarop staat dat ze biologisch, in de buurt geproduceerd of fair trade zijn ook minder calorieën bevatten.


nu.nl

Fair Trade staat voor dat werknemers in het buitenland die de producten maken goed worden behandelt. Betekent het dan ook dat de producten gezonder zijn dan andere producten? 

Hoe denk jij hierover? 

Stem hierboven en licht je antwoord hieronder toe!

----------


## dotito

Natuurlijke producten die niet bespoten zijn, zijn misschien iets beter voor de gezondheid. Maar echt gezonder, kan ik zo niet zeggen. Vind ook dan dat je heel u voedingspatroon moet aanpassen. Wat anders vind ik dat het geen nut heeft. En minder calorieën bevatten zeker niet.

----------


## Yoshi

Ik denk dat Fair Trade wel gezonder is voor ons lichaam, omdat het telen van de producten aan strenge milieu-eisen moeten voldoen en dat betekent dus minder rotzooi in het voedsel. Dit staat los van het feit dat je zelf zorg moet dragen voor een gezonde voedingsinname.

----------


## ben0911

> Ik denk dat Fair Trade wel gezonder is voor ons lichaam, omdat het telen van de producten aan strenge milieu-eisen moeten voldoen en dat betekent dus minder rotzooi in het voedsel. Dit staat los van het feit dat je zelf zorg moet dragen voor een gezonde voedingsinname.


Waar baseer je dat op?
Volgens mij gaat het om produkten waar geen kinderarbeid aan te pas komt en de boer of arbeider een net loon krijgt.
Mileu eisen in de derde wereld?

Dacht het niet.

----------


## Yoshi

> Waar baseer je dat op?
> Volgens mij gaat het om produkten waar geen kinderarbeid aan te pas komt en de boer of arbeider een net loon krijgt.
> Mileu eisen in de derde wereld?
> 
> Dacht het niet.


Voor ben0911: Fair Trade is niet alleen gericht op eerlijke handel en geen kinderarbeid, maar ook op het milieu. De vraag was of Fair Trade gezonder is. Een antwoord als het is goed voor de boeren en de kinderen lijkt me in dit geval zeer ongepast.

----------


## ben0911

Ik vindt de mens een stuk belangrijker dan een hoop gezever over milieu van de groene vinger club.
Mileu is belangrijk, maar laten we eerst maar zorgen dat die mensne het hoofd boven water kunnen houden en dat was met de zgn. vrije handel niet altijd mogelijk omdat de groot inkopers de boeren letterlijk en figuurlijk uitkleedden.

Jij, Yoshi, hebt makkelijk praten wonend in een land waar je niet van de honger omkomt.
Overigens snap ik niet waarom jij mijn opmerking "zeer ongepast".
Dat zeg ik ook niet van jouw mening.

Denk volgende keer wat langer na voor je wat post.

----------


## christel1

Ik had daarjuist al proberen te posten maar het is er niet doorgekomen.... 
Wat Ben volgens mij bedoelt is dat mensen, boeren daar voor hun werk een goed loon krijgen ipv een hongerloon. 
Of het milieuvriendelijker is, ik betwijfel het echt soms. Wij leven ook in een consumptiemaatschappij en als je sommige dingens ziet liggen die "bio" of fair trade zijn, ja dan versta ik wel dat veel mensen dit bewust niet gaan kopen. Als je bananen ziet liggen die al overrijp zijn, fair trade die je 3 maal de prijs betaalt dan de bananen die niet fair trade zijn dan is bij veel mensen de keuze snel gemaakt. Als ik per week 3 kilogram bananen koop aan 99 cent of 3 kilo aan 2,99 € die er dan nog echt vies uit zien dan ga ik echt voor de goedkopere, en dan spreek ik alleen maar van bananen en nog niet van andere dingens. 
Als alleenstaande kan ik niet kijken naar fair trade of niet, ik kan alleen maar kijken naar mijn geldbeugel. 
En als je ziet dat er in veel van die landen oorlog gevoerd wordt waar wel geld voor is sorry hoor, dat gaat er voor mij over, en hier bij ons krijgen de boeren ook bijna geen geld voor hun producten omdat de grootindustrie met het overgrote deel gaat lopen... 
En als je enkel en alleen de prijsvergelijking maakt B en N dan is er al een groot verschil, waarom moeten we hier bij ons in B voor hetzelfde product 4 of 5 euro meer betalen dan in NL ? ik dacht nog altijd dat een kip een kip was.... dus ga ik shoppen over de grens.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Fair Traid gezond? dat is moeilijk in te schatten. we leven in een wereld vol van bedrog en listen...de boeren helpen in het buitenland is een goede zaak die ik toejuich....maar echt veel verdienen ze nog niet, terwijl als het geimporteerd wordt naar andere landen er meer verdiend gaat worden, maar enfin dat gaat altijd zo! de arme mensen hebben het zware werk, maar ik geloof wel dat ze het beter hebben dan het was in het verleden! 

iedereen let op zijn geld beurs dus zal ik af en toe iets biologisch kopen, maar niet omdat het "zoveel" gezonder is, er kan een andere smaak aan zitten en dat wil ik gewoon proeven onmdat men tegenwoordig veel produkten verpest met allerlei troep wat ongezond is!!! als het biologische eten en drinken zo geweldig is dan vraag ik mij af waarom de overheid het niet wat goedkoper maakt!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  niet iedereen kan dit elke dag betalen, ik geloof wel in goede produkten, en "die mensen" zullen er zeker zijn die met veel liefde hun groente kweken onbespoten, en hun dieren verzorgen met speciaal voer en zonder antibiotica toe te voegen waardoor deze dieren sneller groot en dik worden!!! normaal opgroeien is belangrijk voor dieren...verzorg ze goed, zorg dat ze buiten in de wei kunnen lopen een paar maanden per jaar minimaal...ik wil best iets meer geld betalen voor melk en andere produkten als je weet dat het een beter produkt is geworden....het is lastig want dan heb je nog de contracten met de supermarktketens...iedereen wil veel geld verdienen, en dat gaat "altijd" ten koste van mensen...

de opmerking van Yoshi vindt ik niet correct 12/4  :Stick Out Tongue:  het 1 sluit het ander niet uit!!!!
je hebt een goed produkt nodig zoals Fair Trade, maar buiten het feit om dat het gezonder "kan" zijn is het broodnodig voor de arme mensen en dat vindt ik "veel" belangrijker...de hele wereld moet eten hebben en niet alleen de Europese...
wat was de vraag ook alweer?  :Big Grin:  (grapje)

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik kijk eerder naar of een product er goed of niet goed uitziet qua fruit en groenten dan of het fair trade is... weet ook niet echt of fair trade wel zo gezond is... liefst ga ik gewoon naar de boer in het dorpje of gehucht verderop die onbespoten groente/fruit verkoopt.
Ik koop wel altijd de kruidenmix van fair trade, maar dat is omdat ik die lekker vind  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goed zo Luuss, de meeste reclames willen ons laten geloven dat het "produkt" geweldig is....helaas worden we meestal bedrogen omdat we nu eenmaal "willen" geloven dat het een mooi produkt is....bij nader onafhankelijk onderzoek komt men erachter dat je gewoon belazerd wordt...eigenlijk jammer....maar dat is onze wereld...we moeten dus zelf goed opletten wat we kopen...dus als het lekker is en het bevalt je dan is het oke!!! dat wil niet zeggen dat het "gezond" is maar ja dat zijn veel dingen ook niet.. :Stick Out Tongue: ..gewoon kritisch blijven kijken tegen elk produkt wat nieuw is!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja dat weet ik Elisabeth, ik kijk vaak consumenten programmas en krijg ook die nieuwsbrieven, dus ik weet dat veel zogenaamd gezonde dingen helemaal niet zo gezond zijn of dat biologisch niet altijd biologisch zo biologisch is als op de verpakking staat... en dat hele keurmerk van dat "ik kies bewust"/"klavertje" schijnt ook onzin te zijn...

Beste is gewoon lekker naar de boer verderop te gaan, krijg je onbespoten eten, krijgt de boer meer centen voor zijn product dan van de handelaren en ben je zelf goedkoper en lekkerder uit  :Smile:  Dat is meer fair trade in mijn opinie...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goed zo Luuss, ik ben het "helemaal" met je eens...dan gaan we samen "denkbeeldig" de boeren af...gezond eten.... :Big Grin: 

hmmm misschien moet ik eens een moderne boer treffen waar ik en Bhody kunnen wonen...heerlijk op het platteland...wat zal ik gezonder leven!!!! klinkt leuk toch dit onzin verhaal? dag lieve Luuss...fijn weekend lieverd... :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

wahahaha Elisaatje......
zat je weer in je sprookjeswereld?

reageer dan gewoon op ""boer zoekt vrouw"" ik zie je daar wel zitten....lekker in de hooiberg met Body....
helaas... voor dit jaar ben je te laat...
vogend jaar gewoon alle boeren goed bekijken en reageren op een paar boeren (stuk of 4)....zo heb je meer kans om ooit heerlijk op het platteland te wonen... 

dag meissie, fijn weekend!

----------


## Luuss0404

Lol meiden! 
Ik zie het al helemaal voor me  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Fair trade is dat boeren en telers goed betaald krijgen voor hun producten (onbespoten en zonder andere rotzooi en liefst ook zo 'groen' mogelijk geproduceerd), en dat gebeurd zeker niet. Hier in NL worden de boeren al onderbetaald voor melk bv...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Absoluut waar Luuss....het blijft immer een strijd voor de boeren....!!!  :Wink: 

Sietske: hahahahaha maffie... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik ben te oud voor dat progamma...misschien nog een ander idee? ik kijk weer ff op internet... :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeeeeeeee

----------


## christel1

Eigenlijk koop ik nooit fair trade omdat ik er gewoon niet in geloof. Als ik echt onbespoten groenten wil dan loop ik wel eens langs bij mijn vriendin die zelf haar groenten kweekt, als ze iets te veel heeft natuurlijk. En ja onze boeren krijgen hier hun melk nog niet aan de straatstenen verkocht en krijgen zoals Luus zegt ook geen eerlijke prijs voor hun melk en ook niet voor hun vlees. En je denkt toch niet de producten die van Afrika komen of van andere zuiderse landen en zogezegd fair trade zijn dat die niet behandeld worden voor ze de camion opgaan ? Die staan niet op 1 dag in NL of in B he, dus die zijn ook vol met pesticiden of ze komen hier rot aan. Je moet de bananen maar eens bekijken die zogezegd bio of Fair trade zijn, die zijn al bruin in de winkel, dus nee ik koop die zeker niet.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja idd onbespoten groenten bij vrienden, familie of de locale boer vandaan halen, lekker en gezond  :Smile: 
En die fair trade of bio bananen zijn idd altijd bruin, terwijl de meeste mensen toch echt gele of beetje groen/gele bananen willen... heb dat ook wel gezien fair trade of bio tomaten die wit waren, ook niet goed heh, dan liever "gewone" tomaten  :Wink:  Dus ja dat bio/fair trade lijkt me niet altijd gezond, althans niet in de supermarkt...

----------

